# ISO: Green Bean Chip recipe



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

My ds2, who is anti veggie and anti anything green







, LOVES these things. They come from whole foods. Despite their name they are not like a potato chip. They look like dehydrated green beans. There has to be multiple steps though because they are not shriveled up like I would expect dehydrated ones to be and they are uniformly crunchy all the way through which I doubt would be the case if they were only deep fried. Their color is perfect as if they were blanched. There is no added color or anything else except salt.

I really want to figure out how to make these at home because they are crazy expensive and the closest whole foods is 30 miles away.

Anyone know how to make these????????







:


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd like to know too!


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

I am bumping because I have a theory!! LOL

My theory is they are freeze dried green beans. That would account for the perfect color, lack of shriveling and uniform crispiness throughout. I think they may be deep fried also though.

So has anyone had freeze dried green beans that can confirm the texture. I found lots of places online to order them but haven't found anywhere local yet.


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

double post sorry


----------

